# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  اجرا نشدن SQL Server Configuration Manager و چند تا چیز دیگه

## pa-2560

سلام ، با چند مشکل در Sql server 2005 برخود کردم :

1-SQL Server Configuration Manager اجرا نمیشه 

2- به دیتا بیس کانکت میشم ولی علامت پلی سبز رنگ روی روت بانک اطلاعات نمیاد

نکته : در هنگام باز کردن SQL Server Configuration Manager با خطای مواجه میشم که عکس رو اتچ میکنم .

لطفا در صورت امکان من رو راهنمایی کنید .error.png

----------

